# Former Barclays Bank Training Offices



## whostolemymonkey (May 4, 2008)

Stumbled upon this site, its a central town location and was its insides where a bit of a suprise.





ABOVE: the entrance lobby, they didn't have a 3rd floor








ABOVE: the first office we came across, full of chairs




ABOVE: the inner lobby with 3 smaller offices off the front end, off to the left is the entrance to the strong room




the strong room as seen from the inner lobby, the strong room had no windows and only one access door, it had seperate ventilation system to the rest of the building and this was in a reinforced brick container in the rear fire exit area, also the lighting had pull cords for each strip light, these must have been allocated to benches / work areas during a former use




The walk in safe, full height and built into the fabric of the building, guarded by Henry the hoover




the logo on the safe door




The lift lobby, the lifts were positioned at the rear of the building




1st floor riser cupboard, each floor had a riser like this
(1)



(2)



Above two pictures, 1st floor comms/server room. Another suprise lurked behind the cable access panel in picture 1




An old Lamson lift, originally serving all 6 floors, the ground floor one has been covered over with a false wall, all others can still be seen in the cable access ducts.




The fire escape




Above the false ceiling, showing the remains of the original ceiling

We spent a few hours walking this site, the building is in a good state of repair and is slowly being refurbished, there was a lot of interesting stuff here, all major items of equipment have been removed but a few smaller items still remain.
For more pics go here : http://s290.photobucket.com/albums/ll241/Whostolemymonkey/?albumview=grid


----------



## reddwarf9 (May 4, 2008)

Wow thats a great find, was it just the one office with furniture in? Love the safe and lifts, nice 1!!!!


----------



## whostolemymonkey (May 4, 2008)

There was 6 floors of office space, a few bits of furniture were layong around, and the fixed workbenches were still in situ, the kitchen areas were still intact (sinks, cupboards etc) but it was mostly as the pics show. There was another comms room on the 4th floor that was still mostly intact, if I go back i'll take some more pics.


----------



## Foxylady (May 4, 2008)

Incredible find, wsmm. Love that safe logo. It all looks almost pristine. Good stuff!


----------



## johno23 (May 4, 2008)

Great and unusual find,lots of interesting bits and bobs in there and amazingly the electricity is still on


----------



## Potter (Aug 20, 2008)

That is fantastic. Ooh, and a Henry too.


----------



## T-bar (Dec 25, 2008)

where is this?????????


----------



## whostolemymonkey (Dec 28, 2008)

T-bar said:


> where is this?????????



This site is no longer in the state it was, it is now very live, the only change however is that the safe room as been locked and the door plaster boarded over, an nice time capsule I think.


----------

